# Beijing Timeshare



## Cruiser Too (Nov 25, 2006)

Greetings !

We just returned from spending a week at the Absolute Private Residence Club (Interval Int'l exchange).

I would be happy to provide info on this resort.

Email Me !

Doug


----------



## eal (Nov 25, 2006)

please write a review!


----------



## PeelBoy (Dec 22, 2006)

*Tell Us Here*

Please tell us here, or in the resort database, not a private email, and thanks.

2 years in a roll, I refused to commit to the exchange to this resort, because of lack of information like comfort, facilities, transportation and language barrier.   The resort is available in II for December next year.  I struggle whether I should.


----------



## sailor7 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Please write a review!*

Please write a review and post it so all us TUGGERS can read it!  It looks like a great base for day trips.  Thanks!


----------

